#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  review site

## Rob

He jongens ik zat zo te denken er zijn toch altijd van die vragen van is dit leuk en is dit wel een mooi effect en klinkt het wel goed.

Nou zat ik zo te denken om een keer met iemands hulp een site op te zetten waar mensen allemaal revieuws kunnen geven over een bepaald product wat met licht en geluid te maken heeft. dus dat je over een bepaald product de slechte en de goede kanten kan opschrijven en de eindbeoordeling. en zo jullie meningen geven over een bepaald product

wat vinden jullie daarvan en wie lijkt dit wat om ook te doen ik heb namelijk zelf niks geen verstand over het bouwen van websites.

dit heb ik namelijk wel over andere onderwerpen gezien en vindt dat altijd wel intressant wat anderen voor een ervarinen mee hebben. En ik heb zoiets nog niet gezien over licht-geluid

----------


## DJ Productions

Lijkt me zeker een goed plan mijn hulp heb je!!

Bekijk de site en teken het gastenboek!

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hoi Rob,

Het is wel een leuk idee opzich en er zijn er ook al wel voor prof L&J op het net te vinden. Ik moet er alleen bij zeggen, dat die enkele die ik heb gezien, zo'n 15 postings hebben van ervaringen en verder niets. Vaak dan ook nog over alleen de "slechtere" merken.

Wanneer je dit dus wilt gaan doen, moet de site goed te vinden zijn en ook bekend bij veel mensen, misschien dat hij dan wel vaak wordt aangevuld met nieuwe ervaringen.

Succes in ieder geval.

Groeten, Remco

----------


## DJ Productions

Kijk in ben een klein beetje thuis in site's:

je kan een soort posting maken waar mensen hun review in kunnen schrijven.
die wordt door gestuurd naar een webmaster en die kijkt naar spellings fouten etc. en zoek er wat meer bij.
die plakt het later in een deel van de page en klaar.

en over bekendheid:

gewoon een keer in een blad komen te staan (heb je eigenlijk bladen die over geluid/licht gaan?)
met het adress en banners maken op site vragen voor een link.
en aanmelden op ILSE, GOOGLE etc.

en een .nl domein natuurlijk zoiets van:

http://www.audio-licht-review.nl ofzo??
of simpeler.

(ik wil zoiezo er wel aan gaan werken ik wil ice wel vragen oftie zin heeft die maakt site's en weet er dus iets meer vanaf dan ik)

Bekijk de site en teken het gastenboek!

----------


## Rob

fijn dat ik al meteen een reactie met hulp krijg en ik dacht dat er hier ook zo een link naar die site geplaatst kan worden als er dan mensen zijn die bijv. vragen hoe werkt die rookmachine en wat vinden jullie ervan dat hij dan doorverwezen kan worden naar die site.

Ik zou toch wel de meeste bekende merken hierin willen opnemen. maar ik doel ook het meest hier op de mensen op dit forum want iedereen heeft wel iets waar die wat over kan vertellen en zo kom je een heleboel te weten over alles wat er te kopen is.


ik heb zelf heel vaak dat ik iets wil kopen maar eigenlijk geen informatie over heb behalve dat op elke site hetzelfde staat dat het zo`n goed ding is en zo geweldig.

----------


## Power Balls Drive in Show

hmz, dit lijkt me wel een goed plan idd! :Smile: 

Ik zelf zou ook wel mee willen werken, maar dan meer de technische kant (PHP/MySQL ofzow). Het enige nadeel van een database-driven site is de toch wel redelijk dure hosting je ervoor nodig hebt...

Het zou mij het makkelijkst lijken om voor elke user een nieuw account te maken, zo houd je de onzin verhalen een beetje buiten de deur. 

Nadat een user is ingelogd komt er een aantal opties bij (waaronder: voeg toe, wijzig, etc). Daarnaast maak je nog een gedeelte waar mensen kunnen aanvinken hoe goed ze het product vinden (1-5 sterren ofzow).


Tot zover mijn plan<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz,
PB

----------


## michiel

Is het niet een id om dit forum met een review database uit te breiden? Want je hebt nu de verschillende fora, de snuffel site, en misschien kan er nog een stukje reviews bij.



Groeten, michiel

----------


## DJ Productions

Een keer zelfstandig is iets groots proberen te doen is ook weleens leuk.

Bekijk de site en teken het gastenboek!

----------


## moderator

initiatieven voor een review site zijn er al vaker geweest.
volgens mij was dj Jip hier ook al een keer mee aan de gang geweest (kan verkeerd zitten met de naam).

Zitten een aantal nadelen aan.
1. je bent afhankelijk van de (subjectieve) meningen van mensen die de moeite nemen om iets te melden.
2. fabrikanten modificeren hun producten, hoe wil je dat bijhouden?

Hiermee zijn de belangrijkste bezwaren eigenlijk wel verwoord.

Binnen de site van J&H zal het niet tot een review komen.


Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Rv

Spijtig, want ik vind ht ook een tof idee en alle vragen ivm met 'wat vind je van' zijn inneens ook opgelost ... of grotendeels toch.

____
Rv.

----------


## DJ Purno

Ik vind(t) (kweenie met of zonder dt) dit wel een gaaf idee maar ik stel toch voor omdat het een beginnend idee is om toch te beginnen met een free-domain (gratis hosting)....

Greetz DJ Purno

Ze noemen me stille willy daarom dat ik zo weinig posts heb <img src=images/icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>.

----------


## Destiny

WAS hier mee bezig ja, kan nog wel even kijken als je wilt, maar dan moet ik alleen even het adres zoeken. Ben hier namelijk mee gestopt omdat er weinig pageviews waren.

Er is trouwens al ergens zo'n site. www.djparadise.nl ofzo?
Tom weet het wel in ieder geval, heb van hem wel een paar reviews gelezen...

Edit: http://www.dse.nl/pas/index.htm

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Rob

Ja ik bedoel echt een redelijk grote site met de producten die veel op de markt zijn daarmee bedoel ik de producten waar hier op het forum ook veel over gesproken worden daarbij denk ik veel aan scans rookmachine p.a. en dat soort spul.

----------


## Rob

ik denk we kunnen toch wel eens proberen met iets op te zetten we kunnen in iedergeval veel links overal plaatsen daarbij bedoel ik de ......pagina.nl sites

----------


## DeMennooos

Opzich een leuk idee maar zoals moderator al aangeeft ben je vooral afhankelijk van derden.
Afgezien van het feit dat altijd achter het laatste nieuws aan loopt is er ook nog zoiets als fabrikanten die niet al het nieuws met je willen delen. De meningen van personen ongecensureerd laten plaatsen is een gevarlijk iets en zeker als je weer afhankelijk bent van fabrikanten waar die meningen over gaan. Neem tenminste aan dat je geld wil verdienen aan je site of tenminste wil zorgen dat ie geen geld kost.

Nog maar niet te spreken over de tijd die je kwijt bent aan het onderhouden van die site, de database en de fabrikant contacten.
Niet dat ik je wil ontmoedigen, maar ik zou eerst heeeel goed denken en vooral rekenen en kijken naar welke contacten op importeur of fabrikant niveau je zelf hebt.

* Hoeveel uur wil je er zelf insteken
* Geen freehosting onzin als je een serieuze site met blijvende bezoekers wilt
* Wat mag het kosten
* Hoe wil je fabrikanten benaderen voor info over hun produkten
* Hoe wil je mensen naar jou site laten komen

En ga nog maar ff door.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## -NeO-

Ik vind het wel een goed idee, er zijn al meerdere van die sites maar zoals al gezegd, zijn ze vaak van lage kwaliteit en weinig info en meningen. 

Als je het doet doe het goed, werk er veel aan update em eventueel met meer man, laat powerballes een scriptje schrijven dat je makkelijk ervaringen en nieuwe producten kan toevoegen, bij de meeste site's is het meestal via email en dat verloopt heel sloom. Met php & mysql is dat heel snel en makkelijk te realiseren,

en wat powerballs zegt klopt niet een hosting met domein en php en mysql database en eventueel perl ondersteunig heb je al voor onder de 200,- per jaar (zeg 150,- per jaar) = is iets meer als 10,- (4.5 Euro per maand) das dus niet duur.

Ik wil eventueel ook wel producten enzo toevoegen.

________________________
Een dag niet gedraaid, is een dag niet geleefd <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## DeMennooos

Zekers, er zijn abonnementjes voor errug weinig geld, maar welke service krijg je erbij?
Servertje een dag eruit is een geval van jammer?
Routertje die niet zijn werk doet en geen back up is jammer?
64Kb lijntjes maar wel een snelle server en bij 25 bezoekers op hetzelfde moment geen traffic meer is dat dan ook jammer?

Nee, doe mij dan maar een provider die wat geld kost en zijn spulletjes ook goed voor elkaar heeft.

Maar goed dan heb je voor 150 piek je hosting als je het dus goedkoop doet. Wat kosten je uren dan? En hoe verdien je dat terug.... Lijkt me niet dat je het voor nix nada noppes doet. En zowel, dan zijn er een heleboel voorbeelden die dat ook hebben geprobeert maar heftig onderuit zijn gegaan.

Niet dat ik dit hele verhaal probeer te ontmoedigen, maar ik probeer jullie even aan het denken te zetten.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## -NeO-

het lijkt wel of het enige waar jullie aan denken is geld verdienen, zo wat als het me 150,- per jaar kost, je maakt een site alleen als je het leuk vind, leuk om informatie te winnen over producten, meer info krijgen over meningen van andere, veel informatie winnen over alles wat met licht & geluid samen hangtm dan is het toch niet erg als het 150,- per jaar kost en dat je het niet terug verdient ??

________________________
Een dag niet gedraaid, is een dag niet geleefd <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Power Balls Drive in Show

Maar zou jij het niet leuker vinden als je daarnaast ook nog die 150,- terugverdient en er nog iets aan over houdt ook? Ik bedoel: ik ben niet van plan om 150piek te betalen en die niet meer terug te verdienen.

Ik ben het wel met Menno eens, een goede hoster bespaart je veel ellende. Misschien dat Menno nog wel wat tips heeft voor het terugverdienen van de hosting? De A&A IT en Media zal namelijk ook geen verlies maken op hun website<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz,
PB

----------


## mark_o

tja, is niet alleen die 150 gulden aan hosting. 
Maar hoe veel uur ben je wel niet bezig om alleen een site te ontwerpen en te programeren??

En dan nog es de site bij houden, daar gaat ook wel wat tijd in zitten....

Vr.Groet
Mark

----------


## DeMennooos

Nee, wij draaien geen verlies op onze sites (op 1 na, maar die is pas 3 dagen in de lucht) maar die sites zijn niet echt te vergelijken met het ideele doel wat hier gesteld wordt.

Van banners wordt je tegenwoordig niet echt rijk meer dus je zult een toegevoegde waarde moeten bieden aan degene die voor plaatsing van naam, artikelen logo's aanbiedingen advertenties gaan betalen.
Ik kan je alvast vertellen dat ik niet ga betalen voor een meningen site als lid. Tenzij je een enorme berg goede en bruikbare info weet te plaatsen.

-Neo- Je maakt een klassieke fout. Ik kan alle domeinnamen die we in ons bezit hebben op internet activeren alleen maar omdat ik via het gros van die namen een hoop info kan geven. Goed kost me dat ongeveer 260 per domein. Moeten ze ook gebouwd en onderhouden worden. Gemiddelde simpele site tel daar een uurtje of 40 voor grofweg 50per uur zit ik voor 1 site al weer op 2260 voor het eerste jaar en dan nog maar hopen dat de site bezocht wordt en dat er van die bezoekers er daadwerkelijk een contact uit voortkomt die commercieel aantrekkelijk is want voor nix gaat de zon op en weer onder.

Wat is tegenwoordig het uurloon in een supermarkt van een 16 jarige?
Een 3 per uur? Gaan we ervan uit dat die de site bouwt in een lege SQL Db met PHP. Beetje marketing erachter via andere fora, mail contact met fabrikanten en importeurs, de mailtjes die hij krijgt afhandelen misschien een forum wat ie moet moderaten.

Als je een beetje doorbouwt en de kennis hebt moet die SQL-PHP site wel in een 200 uur foutloos kunnen staan. Geef hem 40 uur voor het bekend maken via andere fora etc, 40 uur om de contacten te leggen die hij nodig heeft en 2 uur per dag voor onderhoud en controle op zijn site.
Ruwweg een 800 uur aan de site kost dan toch een kleine  1500 als je die naast een baantje in een super zet en dan zou hij nog 15 uur per week in de super moeten maken. Tel bij die 1500 Euro's de hosting van een 65 Euro's op en omgerekend kom je in de buurt van de
3500 Nederlandse guldens.

En dan kun je zeggen dat het hobby is en dat we niet zo commercieel moeten denken, maar leg mij dan eens uit waarom niet. Waarom iemand ergens geld op toe moet leggen wat ie misschien wel helemaal niet heeft.

Nogmaals, niet om dit plan de grond in te boren, maar om jullie met beide beentjes weer op de grond te parkeren.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Roeltej

PHP scripjes zijn overal gratis te downloaden,
Had laatst een site met verschillende dingen erop, kan wle kijken offik em nog vind

Nadeel daarvan is dat je et nog aan je eigen site aan moet passen, maar lijkt me minder werk dan een compleet nieuw script te schrijven

MySQL hoef je niks aan te doen... alleen zorgen dattie de databases aanmaakt...

-----------------------------
Hohoho... wat kan ik hier neerzetten?

----------


## DeMennooos

Ja, die sites ken ik ook. Maar ja als je iets wil wat niet standaard is vindt je het ook niet of je moet echt botweg in de code gaan lopen hacken.

Heb het net nog ff getest bij onze sql server maar toen ik vroeg of ie ff een database voor me wilde maken bleef het toch angstig stil <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Massive

Hmm, je kan ook eerst beginnen met een gratis site, maar niet met een naam van 3 meter. Geocities is wel easy. Loopt t goed, kan je later een eigen adres nemen... Loopt t mis, ben je geen geld kwijt, alleen wat tijd.

greetingz

----------


## Roeltej

> citaat:
> Ja, die sites ken ik ook. Maar ja als je iets wil wat niet standaard is vindt je het ook niet of je moet echt botweg in de code gaan lopen hacken.
> 
> Heb het net nog ff getest bij onze sql server maar toen ik vroeg of ie ff een database voor me wilde maken bleef het toch angstig stil <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> Greetz,
> 
> De Mennooo's
> 
> ...



Volgens mij zegt ie ook alleen iets als het NIET lukt om de database te vragen (zoals 2 weken lang bij ons, klein foutje met rechten) 

ALs je iemand je hele site wil laten coden kan je idd beter iemand hebben die zoiets in zijn vrije tijd doet, verschilt misschien wat met een professioneel script, maar ook in geld  :Smile: 

-----------------------------
Hohoho... wat kan ik hier neerzetten?

----------


## Power Balls Drive in Show

> citaat:
> PHP scripjes zijn overal gratis te downloaden,
> Had laatst een site met verschillende dingen erop, kan wle kijken offik em nog vind
> 
> Nadeel daarvan is dat je et nog aan je eigen site aan moet passen, maar lijkt me minder werk dan een compleet nieuw script te schrijven
> 
> MySQL hoef je niks aan te doen... alleen zorgen dattie de databases aanmaakt...



Ben ik het niet mee eens. *De meeste* dingen schrijf je zelf sneller opnieuw, dan dat je één of ander gamma-bouwdoos script gaat zitten aanpassen. Uitzonderingen als poll of authorizers scripts die met includes werken daar gelaten.

Ik zelf zou die site ook meer als hobby zien. En als het een beetje wil lopen, is het natuurlijk de bedoeling dat meerdere users product reviews toevoegen, die ze waarschijnlijk zelf al in bezit hebben.

greetz,
PB

----------


## Roeltej

> citaat:
> Hmm, je kan ook eerst beginnen met een gratis site, maar niet met een naam van 3 meter. Geocities is wel easy. Loopt t goed, kan je later een eigen adres nemen... Loopt t mis, ben je geen geld kwijt, alleen wat tijd.
> 
> greetingz



Tis dat f2s dood is...

Der zijn iig veel betere hosts dan Gay-o-cities te krijgen, hoorde laatst iets van f2g ofzo...

op www.tk kan je je eigen gratis .tk redirect aanvragen.

-----------------------------
Hohoho... wat kan ik hier neerzetten?

----------


## FiëstaLj

Wat f2s dood ? kijk maar eens op mijn site dan !

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## DeMennooos

Er stond niet voor niets een <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> achter Kerst.


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Roeltej

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> ...
> ...



Dat soort scripts bedoel ik ook  :Smile: 

Reviews moet je idd na eigen ervaring posten en niet kopieren van wat een ander gezegt heeft...
Als site groot word en goede reviews heeft, krijg je meestal vanzelf ook review materiaal.

Anders systeem wat je toe kan passen is zoals gamers.nl en tweakers.net het doen, nieuws opzoeken en een kleine samenvatting posten + duidelijke link waar het vandaan komt.

-----------------------------
Hohoho... wat kan ik hier neerzetten?

----------


## Roeltej

> citaat:
> Wat f2s dood ? kijk maar eens op mijn site dan !
> 
> Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site



dan zou ik je site maar snel backuppen...

vanaf 1 februari (geloof ik) word f2s betaalde hosting... neem aan dat je er zit omdat ie gratis was...

Probeer dit eens: http://www.f2g.net/

-----------------------------
Hohoho... wat kan ik hier neerzetten?

----------


## Power Balls Drive in Show

> citaat:
> Wat f2s dood ? kijk maar eens op mijn site dan !
> 
> Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site



Die van mij doet het nu ook nog wel, maar ik kreeg een maand geleden een mailtje dat het per feb2002 over was met de gratis hosting. Vroeger, heel lang geleden, was f2s een goede host met PHP/MySQL/CGI etc. Nu krijg je in 80% van de gevallen een MySQL: Too many connections, is niks meer mee te beginnen dus.

Kerstmanneke: zo'n systeem als tweakers.net bedoel ik ongeveer. Maar dan meer: elke user die geregisteerd is (en dus betrouwbaar is qua taalgebruik en reviews) kan reviews posten. Daarnaast is het misschien ook wel een goed ID om 'nieuws' toe te voegen. J&H doet dit bijvoorbeeld ook wel eens (toen bij de Pioneer CDJ-1000 bijvoorbeeld).

greetz,
PB

----------


## Destiny

www.dse.nl. www.dds.nl, www.xoom.com, allemaal gratis webspace!

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Roeltej

Als je bezoekers reviews toe laat voegen krijg je wel veel verschillende dingen... waardoor je meer bezoekers aantrekt...

best een leuk idee... je zou bv kunnen doen dat iemand minstens 100 goede (geen spam of flame ofzo) posts moet hebben voordat ie een review kan plaatsen

en dan zou je nog met vaste reviewers kunnen werken.. of de mensen die het nieuws verwerken laten reviewen oid.

-----------------------------
Hohoho... wat kan ik hier neerzetten?

----------


## Destiny

Ik kan proaudiostuff weer open gooien en dat mensen hier op het forum van producten reviews willen maken... misschien is dat wel wat

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## DeMennooos

Tja, dan krijg je dat controle verhaal weer en wie bepaald er of mijn mening relevant is of niet.

En als je weer met vaste mensen gaat werken die alles moeten reviewen en overal van het web de info vandaan halen en knippen naar kleinere stukken met een duidelijk zoals je net eerder aangaf moet je het echt in de werklozen of bejaarden zoeken want ik denk dat er weinig zijn die voor hun lol de ***ganze dag verhalen gaan zitten lezen en ook nog vertalen. niet iedereen is een ster in Engels, duits of italiaans...

Maar ik denk dat Jip nu de meest zinnige posting van ons allemaal heeft geplaatst.... Waarom iets nieuws beginnen als de site van Jip een stille dood is gestorven. No offense Jip



Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Roeltej

> citaat:
> Tja, dan krijg je dat controle verhaal weer en wie bepaald er of mijn mening relevant is of niet.
> 
> En als je weer met vaste mensen gaat werken die alles moeten reviewen en overal van het web de info vandaan halen en knippen naar kleinere stukken met een duidelijk zoals je net eerder aangaf moet je het echt in de werklozen of bejaarden zoeken want ik denk dat er weinig zijn die voor hun lol de ***ganze dag verhalen gaan zitten lezen en ook nog vertalen. niet iedereen is een ster in Engels, duits of italiaans...
> 
> Maar ik denk dat Jip nu de meest zinnige posting van ons allemaal heeft geplaatst.... Waarom iets nieuws beginnen als de site van Jip een stille dood is gestorven. No offense Jip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je gaat niet zelf op zoek naar nieuws, maar laat andere mensen het posten en dan kijk je er een keer naar als je tijd hebt, je knipt een stukje tekst uit dat stukje op die site, schrijft er een paar regeltjes eigen tekst bij en klaar  :Smile: 

-----------------------------
Hohoho... wat kan ik hier neerzetten?

----------


## DeMennooos

Slecht plan.
Als mensen hun mening over een produkt kunnen geven zonder enige vorm van directe censuur loop je hele grote risico's.
Met een hobby object als dit minder dan met een landelijk bekende site, maar toch iets om mee op te passen.
Met de instelling van start gaan dat je eens kijkt als je tijd hebt
is een klote instelling. Of je gaat er 100% voor of je begint er niet aan. Half werk is geen werk.

Nieuws posten door een bezoeker is ook achter de feiten aan lopen.
Nu brengt Martin een persbericht uit dat de Mac 500 een onveilige 220V aansluiting heeft en jij plaatst het maandag pas op je site omdat je niet eerder tijd en/of zin hebt om rond te surfen naar info dus ben je te laat.

Voor de duidelijkheid praten we over 2 verschillende zaken.
1. De bezoeker geeft mening over produkt
2. Nieuws uit de industrie
Allebei vergt een redactie hoe je het went, keert, draait of schud...

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Destiny

Natuurlijk niks eruit knippen, want iedereen moet zijn mening kunnen geven. Maar ze moeten natuurlijk wel uit ervaring spreken. En niet omdat anderen dat zeggen.

En Menno, ik kan het verkeerd begrijpen. Maar volgens mij bedoel je dat het geen zin heeft een nieuwe site te maken omdat op de mijne te weinig bezoekers kwamen...
Ten eerste was het een heel ander soort site, en ten tweede: ik deed geen reviews, maar pricewatch. En omdat ik het geheel met htm/html maak is het dus veel werk, en had ik dus geen zin in. Review site is veel minder werk.

En trouwens, waarom zou je iets gaan maken als het er al is (stond al in een van m'n vorige postings). Kijk hier dan even: www.djparadise.nl !

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Power Balls Drive in Show

> citaat:
> Slecht plan.
> Als mensen hun mening over een produkt kunnen geven zonder enige vorm van directe censuur loop je hele grote risico's.
> Met een hobby object als dit minder dan met een landelijk bekende site, maar toch iets om mee op te passen.
> Met de instelling van start gaan dat je eens kijkt als je tijd hebt
> is een klote instelling. Of je gaat er 100% voor of je begint er niet aan. Half werk is geen werk.
> 
> Nieuws posten door een bezoeker is ook achter de feiten aan lopen.
> Nu brengt Martin een persbericht uit dat de Mac 500 een onveilige 220V aansluiting heeft en jij plaatst het maandag pas op je site omdat je niet eerder tijd en/of zin hebt om rond te surfen naar info dus ben je te laat.
> ...



Ben ik het ook mee eens, of je zet je 100% in, of je doet het niet. Zeker bij dit soort korte nieuwsberichten moet je snel kunnen posten, anders is de nieuwswaarde weg. De vraag is dan ook, moet je dit soort korte berichten plaatsen? En zou het niet beter zijn om eerst alleen te kijken of reviewen wat wordt, en daarna, als dat goed lukt, nieuws (of nieuwe producten) toevoegen.

Ik denk dat je dan een soort vast rooster zou moeten maken wanneer wie wat post. Dit is nu geloof ik ook zo op tweakers.net. Maarjah, is het dan nog wel zo leuk om te doen?

greetz,
PB

----------


## DeMennooos

Dus geen censuur?

Ik heb daar een leuk voorbeeld van.
Site voor een regionaal TV programma, moest een forum op en iedereen mocht zijn/haar reactie plaatsen. Maar enige vorm van inloggen, admin functies etc waren niet nodig, het moest super simpel. Ze vertrouwden de bezoeker. De site gaat op Donderdag de lucht in en op zaterdag ochtend staat er een gigantisch lang pornoverhaal op met vol uitgeschreven de naam van de producent en de presentator in allerlei pornogafische acties. Dat heeft er tot maandagmiddag opgestaan omdat niemand de mogelijkheid had om via een adminfunctie die post te verwijderen en het Design bureau was maandag pas weer te bereiken...

Controle op de postings is geen overbodige luxe.
Kijk ook maar naar hetgeen hier wordt gedaan door Admin en Modje.

Je kunt in fases beginnen, maar wat zou dan de reden zijn dat er iemand naar de site komt? Om alleen de mening van een ander te horen?
Wat je vaak in discussies hier al tegen komt zijn de vele voors en tegens en dat je eigenlijk niet weet hoe het produkt echt is als je er niet mee hebt gewerkt.


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Destiny

Hmm... dan gewoon dat je jezelf in moet loggen voor je iets kunt posten. En onbeschofte woorden censuren. Als ze dan toch nog iets proberen op een andere manier kan je ze altijd nog bannen via ip-nummer  :Smile: 

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Power Balls Drive in Show

Dat gaat niet werken denk ik. Als ik geen k*t mag typen, tik ik k.*.t. Het gaat mij opzich niet om die woorden, maar om de taal eromheen. Als er $%#@$% weet ik toch wel dat er iets gestaan heeft.

Wat ik al eerder voorstelde: een vote systeem. Niet geregisteerde users kunnen stemmen dmv 5 sterren oid. Heb je 1x gestemd op een bepaald product, word je IP nummer gelogd en kun je daarna niet meer op dat product stemmen. Zo voorkom je in ieder geval van die *rotjoch* reacties<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz,
PB

----------


## DeMennooos

Dan heb je het over de visitorpostings, maar dat nieuws?
En misschien nog iets anders op de site om bezoekers te trekken?
De kunst is om bezoekers te krijgen en een nog grotere kunst is om ze een reden te geven om terug te blijven komen.

En een postingrooster lijkt me ook niet echt een superidee, dan wordt het weer moeten en dat willen we niet want het moet natuurlijk wel vrijwillig blijven...... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Destiny

ja, dat bedoel ik met "anders proberen". Dan type je bijvoorbeeld gewoon k-u-t

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Power Balls Drive in Show

Dat is dus weer het voordeel van een grote site. Weer even het voorbeeld tweakers.net (daar gaat dit een beetje heen vind ik, door de vele mensen die daar komen, is een afzeik reactie er binnen 5 minuten uitgemodereerd.

Maar net wat Menno zegt: wil je bezoekers terug laten komen, moet je ze hun eigen mening kunnen laten geven. Dat is ook 1 van de redenen waarom je op een forum komt: je geeft je mening, en komt daarna terug om te zien of er een reactie op is.

Het beste zou mij dan toch een systeem lijken waarbij je moet registeren om op reviews/news/(shop-ervaringen?) je reactie te geven.

Maar ik denk dat we het eerst eens goed van de andere kant moeten bekijken. Is dit allemaal wel mogelijk? Die hosting is overigens ook geen 150piek per jaar meer als je veel pageviews hebt. En is er wel genoeg animo voor? En wat de moderator zei over nieuwe revisies ofzo: als de fabrikant het niet eens is met de review en suggeert dat het een oud-model is ofzo, wil hij ook wel een nieuw model opsturen om te her-reviewen. Maar dan zul je dus idd een goed contact met de fabrikant/distributeur moeten hebben.

greetz,
PB

----------


## Roeltej

Je moet iig zorgen dat je je moet registreren om te mogen posten, dan isset iig makkelijker in toom te houden en kan je lastige personen gewoon bannen.

vantevoren ook uitdenken wat je allemaal wilt bieden, nieuws, reviews, dat soort dingen

Een forum erbij vergroot ook de communitie en gewoon zorgen dat alles up-to-date blijft... dus niet eens in de week nieuws posten, al zal het in het begin wel moeilijk gaan...
Als de site eenmaal loopt komt dat vanzelf

En als je site loopt krijg je ook makkelijker materiaal voor reviews en reclamebanners

-----------------------------
Hohoho... wat kan ik hier neerzetten?

----------


## DeMennooos

Alleen lullig dat reclame inkomsten uit banners drastisch terug lopen...

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Niek...

heeft J&H geen plekje over (op de site)? Wellicht is het een mogelijkheid deze pagina i.c.m. J&H op te zetten (op hun server)...

Greetz Niek

----------


## Power Balls Drive in Show

Misschien ook niet eens zo'n slecht plan, maar ik denk niet dat J&H daar blij mee is. Volgens mij hadden ze namelijk de search gedeeltelijk uitgeschakeld omdat de server het al zo druk had...

greetz,
PB

----------


## ralph

Niek... jij schrijft:




> citaat:
> heeft J&H geen plekje over (op de site)?



op de eerste pagina staat al het standpunt van de moderator.

Het is een feit dat er absoluut vraag is naar gebruikersinformatie en opslag hiervan.
Het vergaren van die info is het moeilijkste in het verhaal. Je hebt gebruikers nodig die die spullen gebruiken en ook nog eens op jous site komen.
Of die ervaringen van die gebruikers valide zijn weet je ook niet.

Tevens loop je het enorme risico dat je blunders maakt. Als je info plaatst zonder zelf productkennis te hebben en info te verifieren ga je al snel onderuit.

Voorbeeldje van de site van Jip:
staan mixers en de goedkoopste "shop" staat bovenaan.

Wie zegt mij dat die shop wel kan leveren?
Wie vertelt mij of die shop wel zo'n betrouwbaar adres is om te kopen?

Het lijkt mij dat we met het af-en-toe plaatsen van een topic
*Wie gebruit deze draaitafel* sneller verder komen dan met een heel nieuw, in kijn ogen ten dode opgeschreven, initiatief

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## DeMennooos

Helemaal mee eens.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------

